# GBC Dirt Devil II XT



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

What is the dope on these tires? I am thinking about putting some 28/10/12 on all four corners of my 08 brute 750, and I was wondering what the consesus is on these tires? I am 100% stock rite now but would like to start the getting bigger process with my bike. These tires seam pretty decent for an all around tire especially for the price of $260.00 for all four.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They are decent for the price... They will gum up in the thick stuff but make a decent multi terrain tire... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input Sir!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to run 23" dirt devils on the back of a lil Kawi 220 Bayou... Like gpinjason said, they'll gum up in the peanut butter, but if you ride it the right way they'll get you through most of the time. The old ones wore great too, not sure how much difference there is between them and the ones you're lookin at.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Do any of our sponsor carry these?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I can get them but mud-throwers has the better prices and free shipping


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

No shipping to Canada.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

if your not too far from the border, they will ship to a parcel holding company and you can bring them into the country yourself and still save a bunch. i did that with my tire's and wheels from mudthrowers.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

islandlife said:


> if your not too far from the border, they will ship to a parcel holding company and you can bring them into the country yourself and still save a bunch. i did that with my tire's and wheels from mudthrowers.


Thanks!!

But I have no friends, especially no American friends...lol


----------

